# Is this a good place to buy a havanese?



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.greenfieldpuppies.com/havanese-puppies-for-sale-pa-md-de/
thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mozzerellas98 said:


> http://www.greenfieldpuppies.com/havanese-puppies-for-sale-pa-md-de/
> thanks


*!!!NO!!!*

They are a puppy mill broker. PLEASE find a reputable BREEDER. There are "sticky" posts on the forum that explain how to find a good breeder.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I would keep looking. I only spent about 5 seconds on the site and 2 things jumped out at me: extraordinarily low cost and the fact they are prominently listing a mixed-breed dog as a relative.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

If it looks like a catalog, and had a drop down button to search all sorts of breeds, I say keep looking. I read the stickies on this site about breeders and they were very helpful!


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

This is so pitiful! Looks like they just throw a bunch of breeds together and sale whatever puppies result. So sad. I bet they live in horrible conditions with this many available.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Run don't walk away from this site!!!! They are nothing but puppy brokers. 
Where are you located, we'd be more than happy to help you with your puppy search. 
The first place you might want to look is the havanese club of america website for the information about the breed and what a reputable breeder is. Here's the link: http://havanese.org/

By the way, welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Refer to this thread:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

I live in the tri state area and i am willing to buy a puppy in nj, ny, ct, and pa.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mozzerellas98 said:


> I live in the tri state area and i am willing to buy a puppy in nj, ny, ct, and pa.


There are good breeders within your area. The problem is whether they have puppies available right now. Good breeders often don't have too many litters per year, and most of the best have waiting lists. If you can wait, by all means find a local breeder and wait for the right pup.

Many of us have found, however, that to get the pup we want at the time we want, we need to travel. I live in MA and flew to NC for Kodi... and don't regret it for a moment!!! So don't rule out breeder out of your geographic area.

Just don't fall into the trap of purchasing a lesser quality pup from a back yard (or worse puppy mill) breeder just because they care close and you can get a pup quickly and/or less expensively that way. You can end up paying dearly in the long run for this sort of decision.


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

can you recommend a breeder krandall?


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

has anyone bought a havanese from woodland havanese in pa?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My Brady is from Woodlands and he is wonderful! Brady is almost 6. My Aunt also got her hav from Diane and we have many friends who have havs from her as well. Feel free to send me a private message if you would like any more information.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mozzerellas, I will PM you with a short list, I live in NYC Metro and have spoken to or exchanged emails with most of the well respected breeders in my area.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Woodland is great. You can also visit the Delaware Valley Havanese Club website. They have a list of breeders on their site.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mozzerellas98 said:


> can you recommend a breeder krandall?


I can, of course, heartily recommend my own breeder, Starborn Havanese. But there are many other good breeders too!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> I can, of course, heartily recommend my own breeder, Starborn Havanese. But there are many other good breeders too!


I also highly recommend Starborn Havanese. I picked up my Maccabee from hem almost a month ago. He's everything I expected and more.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Our six month old Gracie is a Woodland pup. She's such a happy little puppy with a great disposition! Diane was great to work with, and if I ever have any 
problems or questions, I know she is only a phone call or e-mail away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavGracie said:


> Diane was great to work with, and if I ever have any problems or questions, I know she is only a phone call or e-mail away.


This is SO important!!! WHICHEVER breeder you choose, make sure you have a good rapport with them, and feel like you can call for advice after you bring the puppy home. You WILL have questions, and while this board is great, your breeder is a tremendous resource.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

HavGracie said:


> Our six month old Gracie is a Woodland pup. She's such a happy little puppy with a great disposition! Diane was great to work with, and if I ever have any
> problems or questions, I know she is only a phone call or e-mail away.


Timmy is a Woodland pup too, and he's AWESOME! I agree that Diane is/was great to work with, she's always there for you!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I would also like to recommend June Hartzog, Jubolee Havanese. June lives in Amhurst, NH. An excellent breeder will more than likely become a good friend also. He/she will be there for you and your puppy forever. June has gone far and above what we expected a great breeder would for us.


----------

